# PC-Monitor oder LCD-TV?



## el barto (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor meinen PC verstärkt als MediaCenter zu nutzen. In Planung ist der Umstieg auf Bluray und natürlich verstärkte Nutzung als TV und für DVD. 
Hab schon ein für meine Verhältnisse absolut ausreichendes Soundsys (Teufel Concept E Magnum PE) und auch der PC ist soweit MC tauglich (außer Bluray-Laufwerk)

Wo ich noch keine Entscheidung getroffen habe ist der Bildschirm. Hoffe jetzt auf euren kompetenten Rat 

Also: Was ist die Idealere Wahl: ein großer PC-Monitor oder ein TV? 

Vorteil des TVs wäre die größere Bildschirmdiagonale bei gleichem Preis (aber mehr als 37" ginge sowieso nicht).

Da der Monitor aber weiterhin auch für normales Office und auch Internet genutzt werden soll ist vielleicht ein PC-Monitor besser. 

Wenn also ein TV, müsste er Full-HD haben, damit die Auflösung für Office und Inet reicht,  um noch etwas lesen zu können. 

Problematisch bei PC-Bildschirmen ist, das ich bis 600€ eigentlich nichts größeres als einen 26" bekomme, wobei ich nicht abschätzten kann, ob die Qualitativ noch in Ordnung gehen.

Preislimit wäre so bei 600€ mehr würde ich äußerst ungern ausgeben. Max größe ist 37" vielleicht wären 32 sogar besser. 

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (24. Dezember 2008)

Keiner eine Antwort?  Auch keiner der einen TV als Bildschirm (auch für Office u. Inet) benutzt und sagen kann ob das funktioniert/lesbar ist usw. ? 

mfg el barto


----------



## Overlocked (24. Dezember 2008)

Wenn dann TV. Bin vom Samsung 37A615A sehr überzeugt. Der TV sieht super aus und kostet wenig.


----------



## Zockerfan (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde dir auch einen TV empfehlen, allerdings ist ein TV für Dokumente und Internet ungeeignet, da die Schrift unleserlich und unscharf ist. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen 32" TV kaufen und für Internet und co. einen kleinen TFT (z.B.19" event. auch gebraucht). Kommt vielleicht auch darauf an, wie oft du am TFT arbeiten mußt. Auf dem LCD-TV sehen Spiele und DVD bzw. Blue-Ray atemberaubend aus. Habe einen Samsung 226 BW TFT+ Philips 32PFL5403D LCD!
MfG 
und frohes Fest
Zockerfan


----------



## el barto (24. Dezember 2008)

Ok vielen Dank für die Ratschläge!

Muss mich aber leider zwischen TV und PC-Monitor entscheiden, da nur Platz für eins von beiden ist. 

Tendiere momentan auch zum TV. Wie ist das mit der Schriftlesbarkeit bei einem 32" mit Full HD? Ist die Auflösung nicht hoch genug?

mfg el barto und frohes Fest!


----------



## Zockerfan (25. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich leider nicht sagen, da meiner nur HD-Ready ist, aber wenn ich die native Auflösung einstelle(1366/768), sind Schrift usw. aus einiger Entfernung schlecht zu lesen (besonders über längere Zeit). Du hast jetzt die Qual der Wahl !!!
Schöne Feiertage noch!
MfG
Zockerfan


----------



## klefreak (25. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab einen (nur) 26"er aber meiner ansicht nach bringen die ein deulich besseres BILD als vergleichbare TV's wenn amn sich nen großen Monitor kauft, dann sind die Preislich auch meist in der Region eines TV#s aber bieten meiner Meinung nah ein besseres BILD, allerdingst brauchst du dann halt auch die passenden zusatzgeräte ..


mfg Klemens

ps: kannst ja mal zum Doofmarkt gehen und einen großen Monitor mit einem "vergleichbaren" TV vergleichen


----------



## el barto (27. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir mal ein paar Geräte angeschaut und bin letztendlich zum Schluss gekommen, das für mich 26/27" PC-Monitor am ehesten in Frage kommt.

Als interessant hat sich für mich der Dell UltraSharp 2709W herausgestellt. Was haltet ihr von dem? Gibt es Alternativen (sollte allerdings auf keien Fall mehr kosten)

Alternativ dazu steht immer noch der TV in selber Preisregion. Aber was das angeht werde ich mir nochmal ein paar Geräte anschauen.

mfg el barto


----------



## Sash (27. Dezember 2008)

ich würd auch einen großen tv nehmen, und für internet oder kleinere sachen halt nen 19" monitor dazu. auch flat natürlich.


----------



## el barto (27. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> ich würd auch einen großen tv nehmen, und für internet oder kleinere sachen halt nen 19" monitor dazu. auch flat natürlich.




Wie schon oben geschrieben passt nur ein Monitor... mehr Platz ist nicht da 

muss mich demnach entscheiden.

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (29. Dezember 2008)

Keiner ne Empfehlung für eine guten und vielleicht auch noch günstigen 26/27" TFT? 

mfg el barto


----------



## roga01 (29. Dezember 2008)

Von HansG gibt es einen 27,5" TFT für ca. 400€.


----------



## Overlocked (29. Dezember 2008)

Aber was will er mit einem 27,5"? Mindestens 37" würde ich empfehlen und da dann einen mit FullHD, alles andere wäre Blödsinn.


----------



## el barto (29. Dezember 2008)

Für 37" käme nur ein TV in Frage... PC TFTs sind da etwas zu teuer 

Größer als 32" kann ich aber aus Platzgründen nicht gehen. Entscheidung ist immer noch zwischen 32" LCD-TV und 26-27" PC-TFT (da das die einzige Größe ist, die sich im angepeilten Preisrahmen um die 600€ befindet)

Daher bitte ich um Tipps für TFTs in der Größe.

@roga01 HansG  ist ja schon rech günstig, soweit schön und gut, aber wie sieht es bei so einem Teil mit der Bildquali aus? Bluray, Spiele und Office geeignet?

mfg el barto

edit: folgende Beiden hatte ich mir mal rausgesucht:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - LG Flatron W2600HP

und: 
Dell UltraSharp 2709W, 27" TFT, DVI/HDMI, schwarz
Art.Nr.: 138069

https://shop.hoh.de/(S(qknbl0bxho1w3nmusnwlhw45))/default.aspx?VL=138069&SC=rel&TY=2&ST=5 ArtNr.


----------



## Nuklon (29. Dezember 2008)

el barto schrieb:


> @roga01 HansG  ist ja schon rech günstig, soweit schön und gut, aber wie sieht es bei so einem Teil mit der Bildquali aus? Bluray, Spiele und Office geeignet?
> .


Wenn du mir genaueres sagst, was du haben willst, mach ich mal einen ordentlichen Test von dem Hanns.G. Soviel vorab, er ist verdammt groß als Zockermonitor.


----------



## el barto (30. Dezember 2008)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Wenn du mir genaueres sagst, was du haben willst, mach ich mal einen ordentlichen Test von dem Hanns.G. Soviel vorab, er ist verdammt groß als Zockermonitor.



Das hört sich schon mal sehr vielversprechend an 

Wenn du vielleicht folgende dinge beantworten könntest wäre ich dir sehr dankbar!

Ist der Bildschirm zum Spielen geeignet? Schlierenbildung, Reaktionszeit, Inputlag etc.?

Wie sieht es mit der allgemeinen Darstellungsqualität aus? Ist schwarz auch schwarz, gibt es Lichthöfe und sind die Farben satt und naturgetreu und vielleicht einfach ob das Bild subjektiv harmonisch wirkt.

Zu guter Letzt vielleicht noch die Interpolation in verschieden Auflösungen und die Darstellung von Schrift. 

Der TFT soll somit sowohl für normale Office, Internet und ähnlich Tätigkeiten geeignet sein, als auf für Spiele und insbesondere Bluray/DVD Wiedergabe.

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot eines Testes , wäre wirklich genial wenn du sagen könntest ob der HansG vielleicht dafür schon absolut ausreichend ist, da er ja nun wirklich ein ganzes Stück günstiger ist als die Konkurenz von LG und DELL. 

mfg el barto


----------



## Nuklon (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe du hast noch zwei tage Geduld, dann mach ich es bis 1.1, denn bis dahin habe ich kaum zu tun.
Edit: ich habe jetzt schon angefangen, aber einige Sachen kosten halt Zeit.


----------



## adler93 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe einen 37" Toshiba FULL HD LCD als Pc Bildschirm seit Weihnachten, ich surfe mit dem seit Weihnachten und benutze ihn als Pc-Bildschirm und ich finde man kann alles gut erkennen, wenn mir die Schrift zu klein ist zomme ich einfach mit STRG+ "+" ran und ich kann alles perfekt lesen. Also ich finde des schon sehr geil so, daher würde ich dir empfehlen einen 32" oder 37" zu kaufen aber auf jeden Fall mit FULL HD. 

P.S.: Außerdem ist das zocken auf dem Teil richtig geil ^!


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

Also Schriftren sind auf LCD-TVs lesbar, wenn man Overscan abschaltet. Falls du keine Zuspiuelung mehr über Scart machen willst würde ich es sowieso deaktivieren.

@adler93: Was ist das denn für nen User-Bild!?


----------



## adler93 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab meinen Pc mit einem DVI zu HDMI Kabel an den LCD angeschloßen, also das Signal wird verlustfrei übertragen wie das Bild mit VGA ist kann ich gar nicht sagen^^.

@nfsgame : das eins der besten User-Bilder dies gibt , rest lieber per pn ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2008)

Bedenkt den Inputlag, der bei manchen LCD-TVs richtig heftig sein kann!
Ebenso sollte darauf geachtet werden, das man den Deinterlacer abschalten kann.
Und die teilweise grottenschlechten Panele, verglichen mit PC-Geräten.

Ich stand auch vor der Wal und hab dann am Ende entnervt 'nen Hyundai W241D gekauft...


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. Dezember 2008)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast noch zwei tage Geduld, dann mach ich es bis 1.1, denn bis dahin habe ich kaum zu tun.
> Edit: ich habe jetzt schon angefangen, aber einige Sachen kosten halt Zeit.


Bin auch schon gespannt auf den Test, stehe auch vor einem Monitorneukauf (mein Samsung 223BW wird mir langsam zu klein) und hab beim geiz ist geil Laden auch schon dieses Teil gesehen.

PS:Hast ja ne schöne Countdownbeschäftigung morgen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## el barto (30. Dezember 2008)

Würde den Monitor am liebsten über HDMI anschließen oder wenn das nicht geht über DVI. Also sollte Overscann abschaltbar sein. 

Qual der Wahl steht dann zwischen einem 

32" LCD-TV, der Full-HD haben sollte, abschaltbares Overscann und Deinterlacer, HDMI und keinen bzw. möglichst geringen Inputlag. 

oder

einem 27/26" TFT Monitor, da warte ich aber noch den Test von Nuklon ab. An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank dafür!
(teurere) alternativen zum HansG sind imer noch der LG un der DELL (s. post oben).

Wenn der HansG für meine Zwecke geeignet sein sollte werde ich mir den holen aufgrund des Preises. 

mfg el barto


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. Dezember 2008)

Mein Vater hat auch einen HansG (19") zuhause stehen, war damals nichtmal halb so teuer wie die Konkurrenten und trotzdem kann man mit dem super Zocken, perfekte Quali ohne Schlieren. Wenn man den Monitor in ein Samsung Gehäuse steckt könnte man den teuer verkaufen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## roga01 (31. Dezember 2008)

Von Samsung gibt es ein 32" Display für 669€.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster 320MX


----------



## Railroadfighter (31. Dezember 2008)

roga01 schrieb:


> Von Samsung gibt es ein 32" Display für 669€.
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster 320MX


Naja, aber die Auflösung ist so niedrig da kann man ja nichtmal anständig zocken.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Katastrophenmann (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi,ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem LCD / TFT, aber vor allem um meine Wii an den Monitor anzuschliessen.Deshalb habe ich nach Monitoren mit  Komponenten (YPbPr)-Anschluss gesucht.

Und da bin ich bei LG auf einem interessanten Monitor gestossen.Und zwar bietet LG die MD94-Premium-Serie an - eine Kombination aus HD-Fernseher und Monitor.

Es gibt einen 23 Zoll Monitor: M2394D : LG Germany
und einen 27 Zoll Monitor: M2794D : LG Germany

Den Test zu dem 27 Zöller gibts bei Prad.de:
PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron M2794D

Vielleicht ist ja das genau das was du suchst!


----------



## el barto (31. Dezember 2008)

Katastrophenmann schrieb:


> Hi,ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem LCD / TFT, aber vor allem um meine Wii an den Monitor anzuschliessen.Deshalb habe ich nach Monitoren mit  Komponenten (YPbPr)-Anschluss gesucht.
> 
> Und da bin ich bei LG auf einem interessanten Monitor gestossen.Und zwar bietet LG die MD94-Premium-Serie an - eine Kombination aus HD-Fernseher und Monitor.
> 
> ...



Ist ja eigentlich keine schlechte Sache die LGs, nur ist der Test bei Prad nicht so toll... grade bei Spielen und DVDs ist die Bildqualität nicht optimal 

Eigentlich brauche ich auch gar keinen TV-Anschlüsse am Monitor, solange HDMI oder DVI vorhanden ist, reicht mir das. TV Signal kommt sowieso vom PC. 

Einen TV ziehe ich ja auch nur als Bildschirm in Erwägung, weil er so schön groß ist und das bei noch akzeptablem Preis, im Vergleich zu 30" TFTs für den PC z.B. 

Bin immer noch auf den HannsG Test gespannt, habe mir mal ein paar Rezensionen auf verschieden Seiten angeschaut und die waren zum größten Teil positiv. Gibt es eigentlich auch Tests von Zeitschriften o.ä. zum dem HannsG?

mfg el barto


----------



## Katastrophenmann (1. Januar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich keine schlechte Sache die LGs, nur ist der Test bei Prad nicht so toll... grade bei Spielen und DVDs ist die Bildqualität nicht optimal
> 
> Eigentlich brauche ich auch gar keinen TV-Anschlüsse am Monitor, solange HDMI oder DVI vorhanden ist, reicht mir das. TV Signal kommt sowieso vom PC.
> 
> ...



Es gibt eine Webseite die von Zeitschriften getestete Hardware auflistet,mitAngabe von Auszeichnung, Platz, Bewertung, Ausgabe, Quelle und Testdetails. So brauchst dir die Zeitschrift nicht nachträglich kaufen!
*http://www.etest-hardware.de
Hier die Monitorabteilung: **Test TFT Monitore Testberichte*


----------



## Nuklon (1. Januar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Bin immer noch auf den HannsG Test gespannt, habe mir mal ein paar Rezensionen auf verschieden Seiten angeschaut und die waren zum größten Teil positiv. Gibt es eigentlich auch Tests von Zeitschriften o.ä. zum dem HannsG?
> 
> mfg el barto


Genau deshalb will ich ja den Test machen, weil ich sonst nirgends berichte gefunden habe. (irgendwie dauert es ganz schön lang, muss jetzt noch die Interpolation machen und die ganzen Bilder hochladen.)
Edit: Da ist er: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/35777-testchen-hanns-g-hg281d-27-5-a.html


----------



## el barto (3. Januar 2009)

Nachdem Testhabe ich den HannsG abgeschrieben. Hat mir einfach zu viele Mängel und vor allem die Ausleuchtung ist ja schlimm und das stört mich jetzt schon bei meinem sonst sehr guten HP 22". 

Tendiere demnach stark zu einem 32" FullHD TV... 

...oder eben der 27 zöller von DELL. 

mfg el barto

edit: als 32" TV finde ich folgenden interessant: 
ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - TV-Geräte - LCD-TV - bis 32 Zoll - Samsung LE-32A659A
was sagt ihr zu dem Teil?


----------



## Katastrophenmann (4. Januar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Nachdem Testhabe ich den HannsG abgeschrieben. Hat mir einfach zu viele Mängel und vor allem die Ausleuchtung ist ja schlimm und das stört mich jetzt schon bei meinem sonst sehr guten HP 22".
> 
> Tendiere demnach stark zu einem 32" FullHD TV...
> 
> ...


Schaue dir mal den Test zu diesem Samsung 32 Zöller an, der hat im PRAD-Test mit sehr gut bestanden und ist auch hervoragend für den PC-Betrieb geeignet! Das wäre genau das richtige für dich und mich! Der einzige Nachteil für mich wäre das verspiegelte Display!

*PRAD | Testbericht Samsung LE-32A656A1F

Aber ich sehe gerade das es dieses Modell auf der Samsung-HP nicht mehr gibt. Ich glaube den du meinst ist das Nachfolgemodell, sieht zumindest genauso aus!
*


----------



## el barto (5. Januar 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank für den Test! Werde dann wohl einen LCD-TV nehmen. Mit dem spiegelndem Display habe ich absolut kein Problem, mein momentanes spiegelt auch. Da der Samsung im Test so gut abgeschnitten hat wird es wohl auch der werden.

Meine Letzte Frage dazu wäre lediglich, ob der Samsung den ich oben Vorgeschlagen habe, der Nachfolger, bzw. eine ähnlich gute Bildqualität hat, wie der aus dem Prad-Test. 

Finde nämlich den Rand des Samsung LE-32A659A etwas schöner 

mfg el barto


----------



## Katastrophenmann (5. Januar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für den Test! Werde dann wohl einen LCD-TV nehmen. Mit dem spiegelndem Display habe ich absolut kein Problem, mein momentanes spiegelt auch. Da der Samsung im Test so gut abgeschnitten hat wird es wohl auch der werden.
> 
> Meine Letzte Frage dazu wäre lediglich, ob der Samsung den ich oben Vorgeschlagen habe, der Nachfolger, bzw. eine ähnlich gute Bildqualität hat, wie der aus dem Prad-Test.
> 
> ...


Der LE-32A659A  ist zwar nicht mehr auf der Homepage von Samsung gelistet, aber über Preissuchmaschinen finde ich ihn noch oft genug für ca.650€ ( von ehemals 1399€).
Dann schlage lieber da zu, keiner weiss ob der Nachfolger genauso gut in allen Tests abschneiden würde!


----------



## el barto (5. Januar 2009)

Katastrophenmann schrieb:


> Der LE-32A659A  ist zwar nicht mehr auf der Homepage von Samsung gelistet, aber über Preissuchmaschinen finde ich ihn noch oft genug für ca.650€ ( von ehemals 1399€).
> Dann schlage lieber da zu, keiner weiss ob der Nachfolger genauso gut in allen Tests abschneiden würde!



Habe mich da wohl nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt...sry. 

Es geht mir nicht um den Nachfolger des LE-32A659A, sondern ob dieser der Nachfolger vom, bei Prad getesteten, LE-32A656A1F ist, weil es sonst ja nicht klar wäre ob das gute Testurteil auch auf den LE-32A659A zutrifft.

mfg el barto


----------



## Katastrophenmann (5. Januar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Habe mich da wohl nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt...sry.
> 
> Es geht mir nicht um den Nachfolger des LE-32A659A, sondern ob dieser der Nachfolger vom, bei Prad getesteten, LE-32A656A1F ist, weil es sonst ja nicht klar wäre ob das gute Testurteil auch auf den LE-32A659A zutrifft.
> 
> mfg el barto


Oh sorry! Mmh ich finde leider nix bei Samsung, auch nicht auch nicht auf der amerikanischen Website, dann nimm lieber den von Prad getesteten Monitor!


----------



## Katastrophenmann (9. Januar 2009)

*Hier gibts den PRAD-Test des neuen NEC 24WMGX³: 24 Zoll Monitor brilliert auf ganzer Linie*

Mit dem 24WMGX³ bietet NEC ein Multimedia-Gerät der besonderen Klasse an. Ausgerüstet mit zahlreichen Anschlussmöglichkeiten und einer Fernbedienung ist klar, dass dies kein reiner Computerbildschirm ist, sondern ein zusätzlich auf den Videobetrieb ausgelegtes Display. 

Dies bestätigt auch die Verwendung eines neuen AMVA-Panels (Advanced Multi-Domain Vertical Alignment), welches kräftigere und natürlichere Farben anzeigen und Schlierenbildung, wie auch Farbverblassen bei seitlicher Betrachtung minimieren soll.

Dank seiner vielen Anschlüsse und des neuartigen Panels scheint das Display bestens für diese Aufgaben ausgestattet zu sein. Der NEC 24WMGX³ wurde im ausführlichen PRAD Testbericht getestet, wie gut er als Multimedia-Gerät einsetzbar ist:

PRAD | Testbericht NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³


----------



## el barto (14. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank nochmal für den Hinweis!

meine Situation hat sich etwas verändert, da ich mir ein Notebook zulegen werde. 
Mal schauen wie viel dann noch für eine Bildschirm übrig bleibt. Und wenn dann kommt mir nur noch ein TV ins Haus, keine TFT. 

mfg el barto


----------



## davidenine (16. Januar 2009)

Ich hab meine Graka an einem Grundig 30" LCD-TV angeschloßen.
Hab ein paar Fragen:
1. Hab in meinem Grafikkartentreiber 1366x768 als Auflösung gewählt.Dies ist die maximale AUflösung die der LCD beherscht.Jetzt hab ich das Problem das Bioshock nach einer gewissen Zeit abstürzt.Liegt das vielleicht an dieser Auflösung(Hab ich im Spiel auch gewählt)?
2. Ich sitze 0,3 Meter vor dem LCD TV und muss zugeben das ich nach einer gewissen Zeit merke,das meine Augen ermüden.Ist das schlecht oder gewöhnt man sich dran?
Danke

lg Davidenine


----------



## Otep (23. Januar 2009)

Hm, also ich nutzte nun schon länger einen LCD-TV als Bildschirm... habe einen 26" von LG (1360*768). Angeschlossen habe ich das ganze per HDMI-Kabel...

Das Bild ist super, habe keine Probleme und jedes Spiel läuft einwandfrei...
Ob im Multimedia- oder im Officebereich bin ich voll zufrieden damit.
sitze ca. 1m davon weg...

@ Davidenine

Ich denke das 30cm schon verdammt nah sind oO
Was das Biosock angeht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das es am Bildschirm liegt oder an der Auflösung, bei mir läuft es Prima... mit was fürm Kabel hast Du denn das ganze angeschlossen?


----------



## Empath (30. Januar 2009)

...da meine 24er Röhre allmaehlich den Geist aufgibt, bin derzeit auch auf der Suche. Und mittlerweile schon seit paar Monaten. Auf (O)LEDs kann man noch Jahre warten... ist ja nicht Sinn des Lebens  Somit habe folgende Best of Best ausgesucht (da einen Allrounder es leider nicht gibt)

Hier erstmals die 24" die, die Standardauflösung: 1.920 x 1.200 bieten. Und die HD 1920 x 1080 sehr gut skalieren koennen

LG Flatron W2452V (TN) für 280 €
PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron W2452V

HP Pavilion w2408h (spiegelnde TN) für 400 € 
PRAD | Testbericht HP Pavilion w2408h

HP LP2475w (S-IPS) für 520 € 
PRAD | Testbericht HP LP2475w

Hyundai W241D (S-PVA) für 450 € 
PRAD | Testbericht Hyundai W241D

NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³ (AMVA) für 600 € 
PRAD | Testbericht NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³


*Die 26" die zwar auch 1920 x 1200 als standard haben, aber 5 cm breiter sind:*

NEC LCD2690WUXi (H-IPS) für stolze 1000 € 
PRAD | Testbericht NEC LCD2690WUXi

LG Flatron W2600HP (S-IPS) für 500 € 
PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron W2600HP

*Und die beiden 30", die sich fast keine Schwächen leusten, außer beim Preis: 

*HP LP3065 (S-IPS)für 1150 € 
PRAD | Testbericht HP LP3065

Dell 3008WFP (S-IPS) für ganze 1500 € 
PRAD | Testbericht Dell 3008WFP


*32" LCD TV der Full HD und 100 Hz schafft gibbet von Sharp* 

Sharp LC-32 XL 8E für (ASV-Black-LCD) 800 € 
LCD TV


----------



## Empath (31. Januar 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## mesuma (3. Februar 2009)

hallo, bin ganz neu hier im forum, glaube jedoch mich mit pcs und co. ganz gut auszukennen.

bin schon seit weihnachten auf der suche nach einem lcd oder tft monitor. zur zeit habe ich einen 19 zoll tft monitor und einen röhren tv. 
ch will nun den fernseher ersetzten und den neuen als sekundärmonitor für den pc (filme spiele,surfen,etc...)und zum normalen tv schauen per receiver nutzen.

die suche gestaltet sich sehr schwierig da er folgende kriterien erfüllen soll:

- full-hd
- mind. 28 zoll (habe schon wegen der entfernung nen 32 zoll lcd getestet)
- nicht viel mehr als 550€

natürlich habe ich schon einige kandidaten, mein favorit, der Viewsonic VX2835WM schied leider vor kurzem aus da er nirgendswo mehr erhältlich ist.
 das konkurenzprodukt von hannspree möchte ich aufgrund fehlender qualität nciht kaufen

also scheinen nur noch 32" lcds in frage zu kommen:
- LG 5700 32 Zoll
- Toshiba 32 XV 556 DG

jedoch weis ich noch nciht genau ob diese wirklich geeignet sind oder ob es noch bessere produkte in dieser preisklasse gibt

wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure hilfe


----------



## roadgecko (3. Februar 2009)

Habe mir grad diesen hier für 219 € geholt. Produkt: VH 242 H

Super Bild
Keine Schlieren
VGA, HDMI und sogar HDMI anschluß

Tolles dinge, vor allem wegen dem Preis


----------



## mesuma (3. Februar 2009)

da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu , jedoch wäre der mir zu klein , habe ja erwähnt dass der mindestens 28 zoll gross sein sollte....


----------



## Empath (6. Februar 2009)

in dem Preis Bereich leider nix. Sonst wuerde Dell 3008WFP  am besten passen


----------



## Empath (6. Februar 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Habe mir grad diesen hier für 219 € geholt. Produkt: VH 242 H
> 
> Super Bild
> Keine Schlieren
> ...



PRAD Forum | Kaufberatung | [Kaufberatung] ASUS VH242H ?

Zitat 





> Mir war aufgefallen das auf dem Desktop manchmal meine Maus leicht ruckte und deswegen hab ich mal mit Hilfe meines 22" CRT den Inputlag gemessen!
> Ich habe 14 Fotos vom Bildschirm mit Stoppuhr gemacht und ich find den Inputlag echt heftig!
> 
> 1. 22ms
> ...


----------



## mesuma (7. Februar 2009)

das stimmt , also n tft wird man wohl kaum bekommen in der preisklasse , aber bei den full hd lcds 
ist doch noch mehr möglich als man denkt  , sobald ich erfolgreich bin werde ich es euch antürlich sagen...


----------

